# Do you knit with your yarn beside you or in a container on the floor?



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I keep mine in my bag on the couch next to me. If i put it on the floor i would have three dogs fighting over it. Have no idea about tendion though sorry.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I keep mine next to me or in my bag. If I put on the floor my cats would have a field day.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I keep my yarn in a container on the floor. It does seem to pull out more smoothly, which is probably helpful in maintaining tension. Our two dogs don't bother the yarn as long as I'm on the other end of it, but I wouldn't walk away and leave it there.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

You know, you may have something there. My Mom once told me my stitches were so even, they looked like a machine did them. I have never held the wool like most knitters and it hangs free, as I knit. And I always have it in a bag, basket or widemouth jar, on the floor. Makes sense to me.



Zara said:


> I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

In a bag next to me. My cat gives it the look if it's on the floor.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

On the floor in a container.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

On the floor in a coffee can or small basket.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Because of some physical problems, I sit in a straight chair at a table. My yarn sits on the table. 

If not at home - car, waiting room, etc - the yarn is in a plastic bag or down in the knitting bag I made.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I usually have it next to me in a yarn bowl.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I knit from the ccentre of the ball so therefore have tit beside me


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought a smooth plastic bowl at the dollar store, and I place it on the floor and pull from that.


----------



## bellasmom (May 7, 2012)

Years ago I bought this plastic two piece thing with a hole in one end for the yarn - cant remember where I bought it but over 20 years ago and the idea is like those easter eggs you can fill the plastic ones you open the egg thingy and thread your yarn through the hole and screw it closed with the yarn ball inside - it keeps your yarn clean while knitting and it can go on the floor or wherever.
Now I am knitting heavy mitts - the yarn I bought is huge ball of I think it was RED HEART from Walmarts it is 1000 grams that is 2.2 pounds of yarn I put it in a ecofriendly grocery bag that is bigger than the yarn ball - normally I would have pulled from the center but try as I might I could not have the string so I am knitting from the outside of the ball not my favourte.
For crochet I have this wooden thing that was made for me - it looks like a toilet paper dispenser and you remove the round dowel/spindle insert your ball of crochet thread and set the dowel back in the slot like you do for toilet paper it can sit on a table or on the floor beside my bed and just spins as I crochet.


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

If I'm sitting here at the desk reading posts, the yarn is on the desk. If in the living room, usually next to me on the couch. However, I recently saw that someone put the ball of yarn in a teapot and threaded it thru the spout. Gotta try that.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I knit with the yarn beside,always have.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

on the floor in a reusable cloth shopping bag.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Since I am currently working on a circular shawl, I have the skein inside the circle on the shawl.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

My tension is much better if I have my yarn in a container on the floor. I like my yarn to hang freely, that makes my knitting much more even.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I keep mine in a Spounge Bob pop corn container!!!(when knitting lid is off) and yes I ate all the popcorn first!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Pull skeins are usually in a 'wine bottle' holder purchased for a $1 or $2 at Michaels. I drop the skein down into the holder and it's on the floor next to the recliner.

If I've frogged back to the skein and have the yarn wrapped around, then it's next to me so I can turn it. Once the previously knit yarn is finished, I can drop the skein into a holder. (the holders have lids and handles - if I want to take with me)

Center pull balls can be found in a seldom used cooking pot or a plastic tub.

My tension is good because I throw and am holding the yarn between my index finger and thumb.


----------



## knitwhitcomfort (Aug 5, 2012)

I put mine in a container on the floor. I just like it better than beside me.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Depends on where I am when I'm knitting. If I am home usually on the floor in a container. In a waiting room then it's floor, table, lap, where ever I can find a space.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I try to keep mine in my knitting bag. I have what is known as Pig's Corner because as I make toys I have several balls of yarn plus pins and sewing needles and patterns on my little table. It's never tidy for long.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

It depends on where I am. Sometimes on the floor and most often beside me. Tension doesn't change because I throw the yarn.


----------



## Anne-Margaret (May 28, 2012)

I have several plastic containers that once held bird food, so they're quite large and, once washed out, I use those to hold the yarn I'm currently using, plus what's to be used and then I can also put what I'm working on, with needles facing into the bucket, to keep it all tidy and in one place. No pets to worry about so it goes on the floor at my feet. Have tried various other things in the past, plastic zi-up bags with 3 sections, a paint-brush bucket which has two sections with lids - not a teapot though - ingenious!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I use several containers from a zip lock bag to a knitting bag with gromments in the top to feed the yarn through. I always use some kind of container because I don't like to chase the yarn around, even if it is center pull. I also keeps it clean and away from kitties. I have used 3 litre soda bottle. I cut a "door" in the side and feed the yarn thru the opening at the top. Once the skein or ball is inside, I tape the little door closed.Works for me.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

My yarn is sometimes by me in the chair/couch, sometimes its on the floor. Sometimes its in a bag, sometimes I use a clean larger coffee can (plastic). I don't notice any difference in my tension. I think the tension for me is in the wrapping around my fingers, or the yarn itself. Sometimes even the needles. I am a thrower and that might make a difference too. I can't seem to get the right tension with the continental method. I learned to throw almost 50 yrs ago. And experience in what you are knitting also.


----------



## bev b (Jul 20, 2011)

If I'm using a large ball of wool 400g, then it's in a carrier bag on the floor. For small balls, they are usually in the chair with me where they get sat on and lost down the back. But with 3 cats and 3 dogs what can you do!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Generally I knit with it beside me on my couch, unless it has been rolled in a ball then I put it in a large oatmeal container or a plastic ice bucket depending on the size of the ball and knit from that.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Nowadays I keep my yarn in a small hessian bag on the floor. Just have to watch the cat as she will try and catch it as I knit.


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

In a container on the floor.Tension seems good this way for me.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

In a container on the floor, not sure about the tension just something I have always done.


----------



## chrissy100 (Jul 9, 2012)

bellasmom said:


> Years ago I bought this plastic two piece thing with a hole in one end for the yarn - cant remember where I bought it but over 20 years ago and the idea is like those easter eggs you can fill the plastic ones you open the egg thingy and thread your yarn through the hole and screw it closed with the yarn ball inside - it keeps your yarn clean while knitting and it can go on the floor or wherever.
> Now I am knitting heavy mitts - the yarn I bought is huge ball of I think it was RED HEART from Walmarts it is 1000 grams that is 2.2 pounds of yarn I put it in a ecofriendly grocery bag that is bigger than the yarn ball - normally I would have pulled from the center but try as I might I could not have the string so I am knitting from the outside of the ball not my favourte.
> For crochet I have this wooden thing that was made for me - it looks like a toilet paper dispenser and you remove the round dowel/spindle insert your ball of crochet thread and set the dowel back in the slot like you do for toilet paper it can sit on a table or on the floor beside my bed and just spins as I crochet.


Wow... I love your idea of the 'toilet paper dispenser'. I am off now to try a stand up kitchen roll holder... Will that work I wonder?


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

I have always knit with it beside me. Then I started learning to weave and it just didn't work when I was winding my warp to have it bouncing around on the floor. I use a large, clean coffee can with a hole cut in the plastic lid which worked great and am now switching over to use that same method for my yarn when I'm knitting.

By the way, I love that tea kettle idea - fun!


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Mamabonz- what is in your avatar, please???


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Mamabonz- what is in your avatar, please???


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

chrissy100 said:


> bellasmom said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago I bought this plastic two piece thing with a hole in one end for the yarn - cant remember where I bought it but over 20 years ago and the idea is like those easter eggs you can fill the plastic ones you open the egg thingy and thread your yarn through the hole and screw it closed with the yarn ball inside - it keeps your yarn clean while knitting and it can go on the floor or wherever.
> ...


Herrschners and Mary Maxim and cutratecrafts.com have what they call Yarn Barns. It a tall bottle like object that seperates in the middle and has a hole in top of one half where yarn is fed thru.I believe they are 2 for 14.99. I'll stick to my oatmeal and soda bottles for that prices.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have mine on the floor in a square, tallish tuperware container that has a little flip top opener. I think it might be about a 2 quart (?), maybe a gallon container. I can keep yarn covered at all times and clean. When I am done knitting for the day simply set in up and it is contained. I generally pull from the center but have had balls I have rolled up. It still works quite well.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

we are some smart people. Lots of good ideas. I too would like to try the teapot for the little cotton balls.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

bellasmom said:


> Years ago I bought this plastic two piece thing with a hole in one end for the yarn - cant remember where I bought it but over 20 years ago and the idea is like those easter eggs you can fill the plastic ones you open the egg thingy and thread your yarn through the hole and screw it closed with the yarn ball inside - it keeps your yarn clean while knitting and it can go on the floor or wherever.
> Now I am knitting heavy mitts - the yarn I bought is huge ball of I think it was RED HEART from Walmarts it is 1000 grams that is 2.2 pounds of yarn I put it in a ecofriendly grocery bag that is bigger than the yarn ball - normally I would have pulled from the center but try as I might I could not have the string so I am knitting from the outside of the ball not my favourte.
> For crochet I have this wooden thing that was made for me - it looks like a toilet paper dispenser and you remove the round dowel/spindle insert your ball of crochet thread and set the dowel back in the slot like you do for toilet paper it can sit on a table or on the floor beside my bed and just spins as I crochet.


I was just reading your post and saw the yarn holder you mentioned. I actually just came across one of those in one of the boxes of yarn I'm sorting, it is red, opens in the middle with the hole at the end and it is called a yarn barn.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> Mamabonz- what is in your avatar, please???


Looks like her dog's back and head ...


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

I actually do both depending on what i'm knitting, i use a container with a hole on either side when i'm knitting with two balls of wool, one feeding from each hole so they don't get tangled, a single ball usually sits next to me


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

On the floor in a yarn jug. I can keep it clean and dog free when it is in the jug.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Depends on where I am and what yarn I am using. If knitting from center of a pull out skein, I often put it in a 2liter bottle with the top cut off. I also have an abundance of Pfaltzgraff canisters and crocks I like to use at home. If using multiple colors I use a trick I learned here..place the containers on a plastic lazy Susan. Normally it is on the floor beside me.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

At Home: A basket on the floor or on a wire bathroom rack thingy that has shelves I use to keep the old wicker purse that holds my current WIP, pattern, stenopad, pens, and "dibs & dabs" next to my rocking chair

Away: A tote bag from a company I did business with long ago inside any old plastic bag [to protect the ndls and keep the knitting and yarn dry, clean, and tangle-free]


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Has anyone heard of '31 bags'? They sell a mini utility bin that is perfect for a wip to set on the floor.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have mine in my bag on the floor next to me.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Love the teapot idea Thanks


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

If it is a pull skein, usually beside me. If I have wound it in a ball with a wool winder, I put it in a round plastic tub with a lid and thread the yarn through a hole in the top and put it on the floor.


----------



## crafter51847 (May 15, 2012)

In a knitting bowl on the floor


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Depends on where I am when I am knitting. I will either have my beautiful yarn bowl or in a zip-lock bag and either beside me or on the floor in protective bag.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

In a large brass flower urn on the floor.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit with my yarn beside me because yarn coming from the floor would be more than my kitties could resist.


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

For me a yarn bowl. They are pretty to look at and very useful. My kitties have been taught to stay away from the yarn bowl. I have a wooden one and a ceramic one.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Got my big ball (400g) in a bucket on the floor and no yarn vomit yet!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It depends, If it is wound up in a ball, I use a yarn bowl..if it is one of those slippery yarns then I put it in a plastic container that has a hole on the top and let it make a "mess " in there and if it has been wound up at a LYS and it is in a "drum" like shape then anywhere I go it comes along and by my side in a bag or just by itself.. :-D :-D


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a Knit & Spin and I love it!!! I have five of them. I've been collecting them over the years. I do Freeform Crochet and the multiples make it easy for me to switch from one yarn to another.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Craftiness?ref=seller_info


----------



## Sandra956 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine is beside me with my kitty on my left and my dog at my feet.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been using a lot of cone yarn so it sits on the floor. I also have cats, but the one who is "interested" would rather jump up and bat at the needles!
If I am waiting, riding, it's in a bag at my feet.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Sort of depend on the size of the yarn and the size of the project --- for socks I keep it beside me, but pull out yarn periodically so it is loose especially at the beginning of the ball. For larger project in a container on the floor. For take along knitting it depends on the place. If it's a waiting room I usually have it beside me so I can pick it up quickly. Sometimes on teh adjacent chair if it's not crowded. It is interesting to ponder on these thing that I mostly do by habit without thinking.


----------



## Sandra956 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine bats my needles, so sometimes I spar with him. One time he bit the end off a needle.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Container on the floor.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

DITTO!


sandy127 said:


> I keep mine next to me or in my bag. If I put on the floor my cats would have a field day.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have two yarn bowls and I have my yarn next to me in two places when I sit to knit.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

My sister & my niece use pop corn containers but, I knit with my knitting next to me. My tension is more even then my sister's but, not as even as my niece's so I guess tension isn't the issue for us. The pop corn containers work well, though, I've thought of trying it. It would keep the yarn away from my kitties.


jgarrett28 said:


> I keep mine in a Spounge Bob pop corn container!!!(when knitting lid is off) and yes I ate all the popcorn first!


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

The yarn is beside me, unless it falls on the floor! When knitting away from home, for example the car, Dr. appointments, baseball games, it is in my purse or knitting bag.


----------



## suzee15 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree with you. My little Pom is just a year old and he is interested in anything that is moving while I'm working and last night even starting chewing on my knitting needles while I was knitting. The little stinker. But I love him. So to answer your question, I put my yarn right next to me on my chair on the right side of me. When I crochet, it's on the left of me.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Right now I usually have the yarn next to me, but I am anxiously waiting for a yarn bowl that I ordered from the husband of a member here. Can't wait!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Beside me if pulling from the center. In a container if it is pulling from the outside, so it can "flip"...DON'T like to do it that way!!! And yep...kitties LOVE it. They have been "trained" pretty well to leave it alone...but it is a HUGE temptation for them, and sometimes they are overcome!!! HUGS!!! GG


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been using a folgers coffee plastic can because of dog hair!


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

I find that having your yarn on the floor making the tension more even very interesting. I have been a knitter for over 50 years and have never heard that before. I knit both ways, my sts are pretty even (county fair blue ribbon quality) but I'm going to pay closer attention as to where I'm knitting from vs. the evenness of my sts. Thanks for the advice. I love knitting paradise forum


----------



## ldurham (Jun 16, 2012)

mine is next to me on the floor where ever I am, I find it easier to pull while I work.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

on the floor in my knitting basket usually unless there is a great deal of interest from the cats, then it goes beside my lap...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

It depends on what yarn I'm using. I'm making a black skirt right now. The yarn is in a zip bag and either next to me or on the floor. When knitting with spool yarn or large skeins my yarn is in either a large vase, large terarium bowl, or small decorative bucket on the floor next to me. If I'm working with crochet thread for either knit or crochet I keep in a bag around my neck.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Since I am one of the odd "balls" who takes yarn from the outside of the ball, I keep mine on the floor in a bag.The ball does not go rolling around. I was tired of having to untangle the yarn barf when I tried pulling from the inside of the ball.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Beside me always


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I was fortunate to find a couple of pottery yarn bowl seconds for $10.00 apiece. They are great to set on the floor because they are designed in such a way as to allow you run the strand through the sides. Those slots are open to the top so that you can easily place or remove the ball or skein as the project progresses. They are heavy enough that pulling on the yarn doesn't turn it over or drag it along the floor as pulling from a light weight plastic container can do. (These are perfect for use when winding balls from skeins--no dancing or running away......)

I also use plastic ziplock bags, as they are more portable, (I sometimes take the pottery bowls in the car.) but they are not quite as good to use. Pulling the yarn can move them on the floor and sometimes the yarn gets held up on the zipper.

I like the pottery bowls so much that when I saw a pottery vase that I really liked, I purchased it, too. When I am not using it as a yarn dispenser, it looks pretty in the room. Actually, the yarn bowls are pretty, too.

Virginia


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

In a bag on the floor. Pulls out more smoothly


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I always have my yarn in my lap....or just to my right side...and recently I learned (the hard way) to keep fingering yarn in a small ziplock bag on my lay especially if I am working with more than one color in a shawl....this makes it easier to untangle yarns as I go....
julie


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

On the floor in a plastic container from AC Moore made especially for knitters and Crocheters. You just put your yarn in the container, put the thread thru the hold in the top and close the lid. You can throw it in the floorboard of the car or on the floor or anywhere and it stays clean.

They come in different sizes.


----------



## happy-sr-75 (Aug 11, 2011)

I keep my yarn in a "gift bag" on the floor beside where I am sitting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sometimes besides me, sometimes on the floor in a plastic bag with the handles tied, or in a large plastic container which puffy cheese balls came in with a grummit (or whatever called) that DH put in lid for me if it is big ball of yarn but always try to knit from inside yarn. Sometimes, it is impossible to find the end so then I always use the big plastic thing.

Have one of those crochet thread holder that you put thread on a dowl and it turns as crochet. This only works for thread not yarn.

If using two colors, then they are in plastic bags on the floor so I can untwist the yarn every 10 rows or sooner when they become tangled.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ditto! A handmade stained glass one that my hubby made for me.


Barbara Ann said:


> I usually have it next to me in a yarn bowl.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

My yarn is in multi places depending o. Where I am.
Because I crochet fast I usually pull 12 arm lengths 
in a loose loop and lay it on top of bag on floor or set it
beside me on bed or couch. I have various containers
I use to hold yarn depending on what I'm making. One 
of my favorite is a large basket. I put a plastic trash bag
in it so yarn does not snag. I use basket when I'm doing 
Afghans as it will hold all my yarn, tape measure, pattern
Etc plus my work in progress. For every day stuff I use 
different tote bags.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe I'm strange but I keep mine in a Zip Lock bag in my lap. The bag is particaly closed so the yarn ball stays inside and the dog hair stays out.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

In a coffee can or a plastic Ice Cream tub on the floor. Good thing we like coffee and Ice Cream. Always have extra!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Next to me in my yarn bowl.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Interesting ideas... all. I think I will try a few of them. My yarn is on the floor in a cute bag.


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know if it has anything to do with the tension, but I have my yarn in a container that I can have on the floor or with me on the couch. It drives the cats crazy but it keeps the yarn clean. I have a container for every project I have going. I can just grab and go. I got the containers at JoAnn s and only when they were on sale or had a 50% coupon.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I knit with mine next to me EXCEPT when I'm not at home such as in the car or at a doctor's office, etc.


----------



## juliek818 (Jan 3, 2012)

Now that we don't have the dog anymore and the kids are grown, I put it wherever I feel like putting it. Sometimes on the couch beside me, sometimes on the coffee table, sometimes in a bag, wherever it feels right for feeding the yarn that particular day. Also, I wrap the yarn around my left forefinger for tension.


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have 2 knitting bags with 2 holes at the end so I thread the end of the ball of wool through it then away I go,,


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I keep it in a big Basket beside me,unfinished things are in the Bottom, so when I have to lay my work down, it lays on top of the Basket.Dog will not mess with my Yarn, but will lay on it if I lay it on the floor.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Zara said:


> I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


If I put my yarn on the floor I have to contend with two cats. I have mine on the seat (lounge) beside me if I'm at home or in a soft canvas bag tied at the top if I'm out.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Where I place the yarn depends on where my dogs are, they love to grab the ball of yarn and run with it.....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I put my yarn in my tote bag or in this Yarn Barn plastic container that I purchased from Mary Maxim. I don't want the yarn getting dirty or covered with hair (with eleven cats and one dog, you can probably imagine that there's a lot of hair, aside from DH's and mine) or flopping around. If my yarn's moving, it's just an invitation for kitties to come examine and play with it.

I think tension has more to do with what your hands and your needles are doing than with where, exactly, your yarn is placed.

Hazel


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

my friend has been looking for a yarn bowl. Quite pricey I might add because they are usually hand made. I was wondering if anyone has tried just turning a clay pot on the floor and threading yarn through hole, or using a strawberry pot that has several holes and possible can put a couple of balls of yarn in there. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## yvonne m (Dec 6, 2011)

I have my knitting project bag on the floor beside the chair where I knit.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Zara said:


> I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


My husband claims I have more canvas bags than anyone in the world...... all for WIP's. If I'm sitting on an armed chair (like captain type kitchen chairs) than it is hung on the arm of the chair. If I'm in the living room or elsewhere, the bag is on the floor beside me.... to my right as I knit lever style (just like Colin<G>).

Maybe someday I'll have less than 10. That's my goal this year<G>


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I use a coffee can. I clean it real well after its empty and make a hole in the lid to feed the yarn thru and it sits on the floor next to me. This way the yarn stay clean and my dogs can't make a plaything out of it. I have also used jars for the smaller balls of yarn.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Zara said:


> I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


 I have a yarn bowl sitting next to me.


----------



## AudreysMom (Jul 19, 2012)

It depends. I have a cat who loves to chew through the yarn I'm working with (or the thread, if I'm hand sewing), so I move it frequently when she comes to the couch to join me -- from left to right, next to me to the floor, to the left again...I spend more time moving the yarn than I do knitting, some evenings. The yarn is always loose, though, because I hate feeling like I'm yanking it too hard. My stitches are always even as a result. Except when I work with Homespun (prayer shawls), which I despise because I can't squeeze it between my fingers the way I do with other yarns (if I do, it bunches up dreadfully). But that's another story.


----------



## EboneyPringle (Jul 17, 2012)

I knit with the yarn in a bag on the floor. I believe it does help with tension...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AudreysMom said:


> It depends. I have a cat who loves to chew through the yarn I'm working with (or the thread, if I'm hand sewing), so I move it frequently when she comes to the couch to join me -- from left to right, next to me to the floor, to the left again...I spend more time moving the yarn than I do knitting, some evenings. The yarn is always loose, though, because I hate feeling like I'm yanking it too hard. My stitches are always even as a result. Except when I work with Homespun (prayer shawls), which I despise because I can't squeeze it between my fingers the way I do with other yarns (if I do, it bunches up dreadfully). But that's another story.


Ah, the Lion Brand Homespun debate! It seems that people either love the yarn or hate it. I hate it.

Hazel


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a yarn bowl on the floor for downstairs knitting, another yarn bowl on the floor for upstairs knitting and lots of tote bags I can set on the floor/ground for anywhere else knitting. We just have one old cat who knows better than to play with my yarn when I'm around. I don't know what I'll do when she passes and we acquire some new kittens.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Zara said:


> I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


I read that, too. I keep my yarn in a tote bag on the floor.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

My yarn usually on the floor in a bag or a container.I often knit outside and keep the bag in my purse(I have a tote bag) My cat does not care if the yarn on the floor, never have.


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

mine is in my knitting bag, which i keep on the foot poof next to my chair.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do it both ways depending on where I am sitting and what I am working on! Thanks goodness my girl kitties are not that interested in the yarn on the floor!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I keep my yarn in my knitting basket on the floor to the right of me. I pull out some yarn so that I never work with tension on the yarn.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I keep mine on the floor in a container. My Meka is good about not getting into my yarn. Now watch her decide to play in it. heee


----------



## mudmatters (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been knitting since I was very young. I am also a potter and only since joining K.P did I come across ceramic yarn bowls. I hadn't seen any before in U.K and I believe they must be an American idea. I had to have a go at making them for myself, and they have turned out to be a brilliant idea.
I use one myself all the time and now have friends waiting for theirs !
I work in stoneware and porcelain clay and I can make them in various colours and sizes - all wheel thrown. 
I re-wind the wool first into large balls ( I buy 400gm balls when I can ) and the bowls easily hold 100grm ball. My next batch will be bigger to accommodate two balls. 
I find that my tension is far more even using the bowl. The yarn runs very smoothly through the groove and remains lint free, and with no dog hair bound round the thread !

I will post some photo's soon.


----------



## lovetoknitandcrochet (Aug 4, 2011)

Zara said:


> I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


I keep mine beside me...on the left if I'm knitting Continental....on the right if I'm knitting Traditional. But maybe I'll try the floor, well sometimes it ends up on the floor. Don't notice a difference.


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Scotty8 said:


> If I'm sitting here at the desk reading posts, the yarn is on the desk. If in the living room, usually next to me on the couch. However, I recently saw that someone put the ball of yarn in a teapot and threaded it thru the spout. Gotta try that.


That is a fabulous idea !! I have an adorable teapot that I never use and this would be perfect for it !! Gonna try it out tonight !!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I use the yarn bowl given to me by a fellow knitter - love it


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I put it wherever I can find a space to put it.. I don't know why there would be any more tension with it on the floor. I'm constantly pulling the working strand 'loose' so that I don't have tension on it from wherever it lays..The tension comes right at the point of the needles to me..


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought plastic containers that actually has a top with a hole on it that you can open or close yarn fits perfectly through it, and with a shedding dog it prevents my yarn getting covered with dog hair and I have the containers in a bag so I can put the piece i am working on in the bag


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I just recently assigned a lovely bowl to be my Yarn bowl. It is from a potters show and is just right minus the yarn slit. I will treat myself to a yarn bowl someday on vacation. I find it is easier to buy special items when in a new place.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

dingo said:


> Since I am one of the odd "balls" who takes yarn from the outside of the ball, I keep mine on the floor in a bag.The ball does not go rolling around. I was tired of having to untangle the yarn barf when I tried pulling from the inside of the ball.


From a fellow 'odd ball' - didn't realise we were in the minority. Am using a big ball of yarn to knit my 1st full size blanket and on advice from the lovely KP lot started from the inside. Had a few tangles with the first ball but have got the 2nd one in a small bucket and so far so good. Bet this means that when I sit down to knit tonight I will get a pile of vomit (or barf as you'd say) :wink:


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I have it beside me in my big chair and usually I have a cat in my lap. I've actually taught them not to play with yarn!


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

I have mine in a container mostly a small carrier bag. Stops it getting tangled


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

in front on coffee table.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I put in on the floor right next to me. I also put it on a towel so that if it somehow "gets" out, it won't get dirty. Nasty little balls have a tendency to creep around sometimes!!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

On the floor, usually in a container or bag, but sometimes just rolling around there!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

On the floor in a large glass jar and sometimes I sit at the table to ease neck strain.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Zara said:


> I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


I keep mine in my bag, on the floor to the side of me. I knit continental & it keeps the yarn flowing smoothly & evenly.


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess I'm the weird one cuz I crochet laying down on the couch w/the yarn sitting on the back of the couch. Even if I'm sitting on the couch crocheting, it's usually up on the back of the couch. I throw my yarn so my tension is good. I'll take projects w/me in tote bags. I'll have it on my arm if I'm standing up crocheting or on the arm of a chair or on the floor if I have to sit. I don't really care as long as I'm able to use it!!!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Love your cat avatar. Awesome eyes!


Chulo1 said:


> Scotty8 said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm sitting here at the desk reading posts, the yarn is on the desk. If in the living room, usually next to me on the couch. However, I recently saw that someone put the ball of yarn in a teapot and threaded it thru the spout. Gotta try that.
> ...


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

I keep my yarn tied loosely in a carrier bag on the floor


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

I keep my yarn in one of the beautiful leather yarn bowls my husband made me


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a knitting stand. Its free standing and is next to my chair.


----------



## AudreysMom (Jul 19, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> AudreysMom said:
> 
> 
> > It depends. I have a cat who loves to chew through the yarn I'm working with (or the thread, if I'm hand sewing), so I move it frequently when she comes to the couch to join me -- from left to right, next to me to the floor, to the left again...I spend more time moving the yarn than I do knitting, some evenings. The yarn is always loose, though, because I hate feeling like I'm yanking it too hard. My stitches are always even as a result. Except when I work with Homespun (prayer shawls), which I despise because I can't squeeze it between my fingers the way I do with other yarns (if I do, it bunches up dreadfully). But that's another story.
> ...


Dear Hazel,
You are my new best friend. I wish I could convince the church ladies that there are other "fish in the sea" when it comes to inexpensive, washable, comforting yarns for these shawls! I don't like how it looks in the finished product, either. It does make interesting hair on dolls, though.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have mine in a container on the floor, but I pull some free and drop it in my lap. When I use that up I pull up some more.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Zara said:


> I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?


I always have the yarn next to me coming out of my knitting bag - it keeps it clean and away from the dog.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I keep mine in an ice tea container on the floor. One of the reason is my does will run off with it if I don't. Also stays clean.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

in wicker baskets on floor -- right side knitting, left crocheting


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Me too! I love my yarn bowl!


Barbara Ann said:


> I usually have it next to me in a yarn bowl.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

I most often have it in my knitting basket or bag on the floor.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

If it is a larger project on the floor but if I'm knitting socks or something small on the side with me. I agree it does pull easier from the floor.


----------



## Gmadazi (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine is in my project bag on the floor. No room beside me in the chair I sit in.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I do both, depends on my mood. Never noticed a difference in tension either way.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Most of the time its in a basket by my chair . I have cats and if it out and rolling around they think its a toy. so i have some med size baskets for yarn and other junk near my chair and it goes in there , works well.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I try to keep mine in a container on the floor. Just recently I found a large heavy glass pitcher. It has that old fashioned curled spout that lets the drink pour but stops the ice. Well the yarn comes through that part and it works just like a yarn bowl for me and will do till I can afford one. lol


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Because of some physical problems, I sit in a straight chair at a table. My yarn sits on the table.
> 
> If not at home - car, waiting room, etc - the yarn is in a plastic bag or down in the knitting bag I made.


I have a small bag with handles that holds one project. In the back of my dresser drawer one day I found one of those hooks that were all the thing a couple of years ago, a folding purse hanger. Remember those? You go to a restaurant, pull it out of your purse, unfold it, hang your purse on the hook and the ornamental end goes over the edge of the table and holds your purse where you can see it all the time.

Ah-HAH! I put it on the end-table right next to my chair. Instead of a purse, I now use it to hold my project bag. That keeps the bag off the floor and right next to me.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

mine is all over table to right,in a bag on the floor,and sometimes i have to go looking for it ...


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

center pull with yarn beside me - have even tension


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

Yarn bowls are awesome! I'm lucky to have a niece who's a potter and has made me two. Or try a chinese bowl that has two holes in it and a small ledge on the other side for holding chopsticks.


----------



## Retired Grandmom (Jul 18, 2012)

I am so new to knitting that and I enjoy so much the conversations. I love tea and have a number of tea pots. I am going to try using the teapot. Thanks to everyone for the helpful hints.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I put my yarn in a ziplock bag with a slit cut from the top down to just below the zip. I bring my yarn end through the slit and the bag goes on the floor. The bag keeps it safe from the cat who wantss to learn how to knit.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a floor person. Just seems easier I guess.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw one of these on Pinterest and it looks like it would work great. But, you'll need to roll the yarn onto the spindle. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

In a plastic bag in my project bag next to me on the floor. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

In a plastic bag in my project bag next to me on the floor. Carlyta


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Scotty8 said:


> If I'm sitting here at the desk reading posts, the yarn is on the desk. If in the living room, usually next to me on the couch. However, I recently saw that someone put the ball of yarn in a teapot and threaded it thru the spout. Gotta try that.


What a lovely idea!!!!! I will try this. I have mine on the floor in a lovely basket that I lined with Quilted fabric.
Judy


----------



## brendawookey (May 30, 2012)

I found if i even put it in an empty ice cream bucket it works slick. First i wound the wool into a ball, and put the ball in the bucket, then i thread the loose end through the top of a (new) plunger handle, just works so well that way. no tangling, or rolling all over the floor. I was told i could get it out of the centre, but have to find the centre thread first. Next ball of wool will try that.. but still use the ice cream bucket and handle..


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

My cat does the same thing, gives it the "look" if its on the floor. When she is sleeping tho, I do put it on the floor as I do suspect that the tension works better that way.

CeliaJ


----------



## brendawookey (May 30, 2012)

Neat


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

My 2 well-behaved cats leave my yarn alone, not like the last cat I had. I have it on the floor in a bag.


----------



## brendawookey (May 30, 2012)

i love this idea...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

havent used it yet, but kept it just for this ... a Tidy Cat litter bucket that the lid is hinged part way back so i will b able 2 open it 2 work yarn from it then put all away & close lid 2 keep stuff clean


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Always knit w/ the yarn beside me! Intresting about the yarn on the floor affecting tension.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Because of some physical problems, I sit in a straight chair at a table. My yarn sits on the table.
> 
> If not at home - car, waiting room, etc - the yarn is in a plastic bag or down in the knitting bag I made.


Me too, because of back problems, I always knit at my table, with yarn on the table or depending, in a bag on my arm, or container on the floor.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Recently I started putting my knitting in an empty shoebox. It makes it easy to carry from room to room and I can put all the needed items in there with it. When I am done knitting for the day, I put the lid on it. Now I have a shoebox for each project I am working on and am finding it very convenient.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Mungie said:


> MamaBonz 55 said:
> 
> 
> > Because of some physical problems, I sit in a straight chair at a table. My yarn sits on the table.
> ...


I do most of my knitting on a two seater lounge with my lovely Manx cat, Miah sitting beside me on my right. I have my wool tucked in behind me on the left. If I am at the markets, I have my wool in a fabric bag sitting on a plastic tub under one of my tables. I tie off the top so the wool doesn't drop to the ground. The market I go to has asphalt on the ground (it's in one of the carparks at a large indoor sprots complex) so at least I don't have to worry about dust, dirt and mud.


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

I knit with the yarn beside me on the right, crochet with it beside me on the left, either on the end table or couch. It pulls less on my hands when the yarn is level with my craft. When I travel in the car, I usually leave it in my craft bag at my feet.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

in a metal bucket on the floor beside my chair or a large baggie on the floor!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Yarn beside me . If I put it on the floor it would get eaten, even if I had it in something . My one dog is part goat,she will eat anything.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

All of you creative people are wonderful. I started to put my yarn in coffee cans like someone mentioned, but ran out at 13. Then my husband recommended plastic ziploc bags as some of you had mentioned. So, I put it all in different bags 3 or 4 skeins or balls at a time by color. It works for the storage.

I thread the yarn through and around my fingers to maintain my tention. Usually, it sits beside me or in my lap. Since I knit with two threads, I roll the threads together into a ball, and leave a 'tail' to pull from the center. I knit go through a skein of yarn in a day or a week depending on the amount of time that I spend knitting.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

On the floor in a one gallon Ice Cream container. I poke a hole in the lid and thread my yarn through the hole, or use it without the lid.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

bag next to me my tension seems better.


----------



## circsgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Both, but I do believe the tension is better on the floor and I tend to use that method more.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

In my yarn bowl on the table next to me.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

In a "bilibo" on the floor. It's a giant plastic bowl my son plays with. I only knit after he goes to bed so it works out. I'm knotting myself a bag to hold my knitting when I travel and am using a very small stainless steel cooking bowl in the bag to hold the ball.


----------



## brendawookey (May 30, 2012)

I put mine in the bucket, run through the handle, and use from the floor. works good, no problems with it this way. no tangling.


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

ducksalad said:


> It depends on where I am. Sometimes on the floor and most often beside me. Tension doesn't change because I throw the yarn.


What does "throw" the yarn mean?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

throwing the yarn means knitting American style, where u *throw* the yarn around the needle to do the stitch. i havent learned to knit Continental, yet, so i *throw* my yarn rather than using the needles

(did i say that right? if not, someone straighten me out?)



lhharris said:


> ducksalad said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on where I am. Sometimes on the floor and most often beside me. Tension doesn't change because I throw the yarn.
> ...


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have never heard of the term throwing the yarn,, so I looked on youtube and came across this way of knitting called throwing,, Looks a bit slow to me as I am used to trad or conti style knitting,, but when I get time I will give it a whirl,,,


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is another style of knitting called the European Method,as you will notice she is holding the yarn behind the work between her fingers on her left hand,





 ,


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

container on the floor...as i get up and down constantly and..yarn always ends up under me or on the floor anyway....and i do notice the tension is better...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i've watched the other methods & yes, throwing is slower. but as that's how i was taught, i'm used 2 it & can work along at a comfortable pace for me

i hadnt noticed the diff in tension, but, by golly it IS better if i knit off the floor, which i usually do any way, but had it on the table the other day when i was working outdoors & looking @the work later, could see the difference!!



maggie68 said:


> I have never heard of the term throwing the yarn,, so I looked on youtube and came across this way of knitting called throwing,, Looks a bit slow to me as I am used to trad or conti style knitting,, but when I get time I will give it a whirl,,,


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

This may sound dumb but I use a large plastic empty coffee container to put my balls of yarn in as I knit or crochet. They roll effortlessly as I need it. Not the prettiest or expensive container but effective for me !!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm also a thrower. I was taught to knit that way so feel comfortable doing so. It's been interesting to hear that throwing often leads to better tension.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

O G is it as purdy as my kitty litter bucket? lolol



Imarachne said:


> This may sound dumb but I use a large plastic empty coffee container to put my balls of yarn in as I knit or crochet. They roll effortlessly as I need it. Not the prettiest or expensive container but effective for me !!!


----------



## chava123 (Aug 9, 2011)

someone just told me to take a wet towel and put it on my knitted piece for a day and then i wont see how not even the tention looks on my vest.it will look real nice.ill try it.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine's beside me on the sofa. My corgi sheds so much I would have an unintentionally furry end product.


----------



## AudreysMom (Jul 19, 2012)

Juleen said:


> I'm also a thrower. I was taught to knit that way so feel comfortable doing so. It's been interesting to hear that throwing often leads to better tension.


Hi, Juleen,
Forgive my ignorance, but what is "throwing"?


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am usually sitting in my lounge chair so my yarn is right 
next to me.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, 
Page 13, this is a lot of interesting ways of protecting your project yarn supply, while keeping the yarn accessible, free flowing, clean, convenient, and safe. I have used most of them and variations such as; 4 one pounders, center pulled, in a, cleaned, kitty litter, square, pail. Think big coffee can or oat meal cylinder with a carrying handle. My favorite, although not used enough, is a couple of stacks of cubes from Michael's, with shelves (for yarn & tools), vertical spacers (for books & yarn), drawers (for looms & yarn), and walls (to hang looms). Most of of the yarn is center pulled and drops down. I can do multi colors (in a row) projects tangle free. Moon Loomer


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Hi,
> Page 13, this is a lot of interesting ways of protecting your project yarn supply, while keeping the yarn accessible, free flowing, clean, convenient, and safe. I have used most of them and variations such as; 4 one pounders, center pulled, in a, cleaned, kitty litter, square, pail. Think big coffee can or oat meal cylinder with a carrying handle. My favorite, although not used enough, is a couple of stacks of cubes from Michael's, with shelves (for yarn & tools), vertical spacers (for books & yarn), drawers (for looms & yarn), and walls (to hang looms). Most of of the yarn is center pulled and drops down. I can do multi colors (in a row) projects tangle free. Moon Loomer


I got a tip some where for using balls like the cottons come in. I put ball in a small container and drape the yarn over my goose neck floor lamp. As I pull the bowl/container keeps it from running away and the floor lamp keep the yarn flowing freely rather than having to tug on it to unroll the ball. all works nice and free flowing.


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

In a gallon pitcher from the Dollar Store hanging from the crossed legs of my snack tray table.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine is either in my lap or next to me. I would really like to have one of those beautiful knitting bowls. that might be my next gift-to-self.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I use throwing when I do 2 colors, one on the right index finger and one on the left index finger. With arthritis in my left hand I will purl throwing. After awhile it goes pretty fast. Practise makes perfect..


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Usually on the couch. Has been known to be in my purse. I pull from the inside and my little buddy,Oscar, sheds so badly I'd think I was knitting with white angora if I had it on the floor. Besides, it would develop wet spots and short lenghts.


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

I JUST started putting it beside me after 30 some years of putting in a bag on the floor and having always come out and roll away or get caught I am a really quick learner. lol


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Imarachne said:


> This may sound dumb but I use a large plastic empty coffee container to put my balls of yarn in as I knit or crochet. They roll effortlessly as I need it. Not the prettiest or expensive container but effective for me !!!


Some times I'll get real simple and place yarn in a gallon size zip lock bag and just leave it opened just enough for yarn to feed thru. Keeps yarn clean, usually tangle free and makes my project portable. I can place bag on floor or set on chair right by my side.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Next to me.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Wow - what a lot of interesting suggestions...I am looking forward to seeing a yarn bowl - never heard of one before now! Mine varies a lot - I have a knitting bag and sometimes it is in there, sometimes beside me on the chair, more often rolling around the floor. When I knit in the car, I have a little plastic sort of table, and keep all my bits and pieces in there to save me having to reach down to a knitting bag or stray ball of wool. Have just completed a 7000km round trip, and knitted seven football dolls, a cover for the GPS we purchased to keep me and DH from divorcing over directions, and a cover for my flask as the one I have fell apart!! Now to get all the little dolls sewn up and stuffed...


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

I have just had a bit of a browse around - there don't seem to be many yarn bowls available in Oz; and the ones on ebay are way out of my price range...but they are a great idea


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

My yarn is in a container sitting on an ottiman. I am in the process of making yarn holders out of plastic pretezle containers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Usually in a bag on the sofa next to me.


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

I used to knit with the yarn beside me but now I use a ceramic yarn bowl on the floor. I seem to have fewer problems with tangles when I get near the end of a skein. So far the cats have left it alone although one of them likes to lay on my shoulder and watch me knit. I put my knitting In a bag as soon as I'm done so the cats don't get into it.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Just for the record, while all of my WIP's are in canvas bags (with handles), my yarn in them is always in plastic bags to keep the dust away. I put a little hole in the center bottom of the bag with my knitting needle and thread the start of my center pull yarn through that hole, zip up the top and squeeze most of the air out of the bag to let the yarn take it's own space.
By keeping in the canvas bag, any wip is ready to go when I go our<G> I never travel without one.....anywhere.



freckles said:


> Zara said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I had read somewhere that if you put the ball of yarn on the floor you get a more even tension?
> ...


----------



## JudyMesnard (Aug 5, 2012)

My answer to this question: Yes--


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I knit everywhere I go, so it depends. I either knit out of my bag, lay the yarn on my ottoman, or use my yarn bowl.


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Sandyr, I have found a website called The Knit Club,, and they sell yarn bowls,,but they are expensive for what they are,, just a round soup bowl with slits in,, £32-50, but I haven't found any that are sold in Australia,,


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a plastic washing tablet holder with a lid that will hold a ball of wool just make a slit in the lid,, and there you have it a yarn holder,,


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Maggie,
I might see if there are any potters nearby that could make me one, thereby starting a whole new range for them to sell and get rich on, LOL!! I could get one from the US for about $40 US, plus postage, but can't justify it for what I am doing at the moment...I do have a beautiful antique silver teapot, that is very tarnished, but hidden by a koala teacosy that I knitted...I guess I could try that 
Won't work in the car - but then neither would a pottery bowl - would need a tupperware container of some sort...
Cheers,
Sandy from Oz


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a friend that does wood turning. I have asked him to make me a yarn bowl, but what size would I need for a 7 oz skein of Red Heart? I figured if I got one big enough for that size it would fit any other size I might use.Is this thinking good??
Thanks in advance for your replies.
Barb


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw a beautirul wood bowl when I search on Bing. It may include measurments. I use a hand thrown bowl I bought at a potters show. It soes not have the yarn opening put does work. I bought the bowl for others reasons but realy enjoy its beauty.


----------



## brendawookey (May 30, 2012)

I finished this project much faster with my invention of the handle keeping the thread untangled. Never tangled once, before i put it this way, i was untangling the wool steady. Will keep using this idea...

My first ever baby sweater.. done. Faster with the thread through the plunger handle.. just the right height, and untangled..


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

brendawookey said:


> I finished this project much faster with my invention of the handle keeping the thread untangled. Never tangled once, before i put it this way, i was untangling the wool steady. Will keep using this idea...
> 
> My first ever baby sweater.. done. Faster with the thread through the plunger handle.. just the right height, and untangled..


Good job on the dress.And you have a unique idea.


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

I do both, but for the floor I use an ice cream bucket with a whole in the lid. If I'm on the couch I put the skein on the coffee table


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

brendawookey said:


> I finished this project much faster with my invention of the handle keeping the thread untangled. Never tangled once, before i put it this way, i was untangling the wool steady. Will keep using this idea...
> 
> My first ever baby sweater.. done. Faster with the thread through the plunger handle.. just the right height, and untangled..


The baby outfit is wonderful. I have never tried knittng one. Using something to keep the threads separate is a good idea. I had not even thought of it. I knit with two threads, but they do get twisted from time to time. I have seen and heard of yarn bowls for years, but I have never purchased one. I usually keep the yarn on my right, in my lap, and once in a while throw it across the room. I am lucky that our Shih Tzu does not mess with my yarn.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

One project is in a basket on the floor the otherone iss in a bag on the floor. My 2 cats don't bother either, they may not be normal, but I love them.


----------



## EllaN79 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

